# Probleme ECLIPSE  et JDK



## akdmks (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Je suis tout nouveau sur mac.
J'ai un petit soucis.
Quand je developpait du Java sous Eclipse sous Windows, j'avais le choix entre JRE et JDK comme librairie, JDK etant un peu mieux (on a le nom des arguments au lieu d'un vieux arg0, arg1...) je prenais JDK.
Le probleme que jai sur mac, c'est que le site d'apple me dit que j'ai une JDK directement dans TIGER mais dans Eclipse, il ne voit qu'une JRE... Donc niveau developpement c'est un peu chiant ...
Quelqu'un peut m'aider pour avoir une JDK sous mac ...
please
please ..

Merci d'avance
JO


----------



## ntx (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
tu en as un là :
/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/CurrentJDK
C'est un alias vers la version courante (sur Tiger 1.4.2 ou 1.5.0)


----------



## molgow (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai bien reçu le message privé et je viens de regarder un moment mais je n'ai malheureusement pas trouvé comment faire ça (facilement). Il semblerait qu'Apple ne fournisse pas les sources.

Une solution qui doit néanmoins fonctionner c'est d'aller télécharger le JDK sur le site de Sun (n'importe quelle version), et de copier les sources dans un dossier _/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/1.5.0/Sources _par exemple, puis de faire le lien dans Eclipse vers les sources.

Pour ça, tu vas dans (pour Eclipse 3.1) : 
- Préférences
- Java
- Installed JREs
Tu cliques sur la JRE de ton choix, tu décoches l'option "Use default system library" et ensuite tu attaches manuellement les sources au différent .jar.

Pas sûr que ça va fonctionner, mais c'est une idée.
Et je te l'accorde, c'est ennuyeux à faire...


----------

